# Goldfish street in Hong Kong



## Sammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Chinese name is "Goldfish street" not sure on the English name, they sell mainly fishes, turtles, tortoise, hairy pets etc....

Not very good pictures, it was too crowded and no photos allowed. Couldn't take any turtles (assorts & many). The Sing Sing photo is my Star tortoise


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 3, 2012)

Thats crazy how they have all those species just thrown in together like that :/ that's a recipe for disaater

Thats crazy how they have all those species just thrown in together like that :/ that's a recipe for disaster


----------



## l0velesly (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow.. I'm a little sad to see so many species mixed together.. it's not hard to separate them  I wonder how much the torts sell for over there.
The pic with the piles of stars is funny.. looks like they're all fighting for the corner to sleep.


----------



## Sammy (Jan 3, 2012)

The black one is over HK$20,000 for a baby one, they have a ivory one too for HK$34000 (think these are the Aldabra).
Baby stars, Red Foot, Leopards, hermmans are around HK$800 ~ HK$1000.
The one I think is a Sulcata (??) are around HKk$1200 for babies.
Turtles ranges from HK$12 ~ HK$3000 depending on the series.

The above is just from one shop, ppl shop around for cheaper ones.



Not series, I mean species


----------



## tygoh (Jan 3, 2012)

The price varies depending on location. I assume it is illegal to rare aldabra and star torts at HongKong. It is strictly prohibited since last year while i was at HongKong, saw a huge article about them at the airport near custom.


----------



## Sammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Really? They are sold in many shops. But I guess Hong Kong sells anything, money speaks the loudest here.


----------



## Baoh (Jan 3, 2012)

The HK price for the Aldabra (the only one I did a conversion for) is somewhat comparable to some of the prices you can acquire them for in the US.


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 3, 2012)

Wish I would have explored HK more on my two visit's but we were to busy having fun...


----------



## Katherine (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these pictures; I found them both alarming and interesting. It's good to know how the animal trade is happening in other parts of the world and I likely would not have ever seen this "goldfish street" if you didn't take the time to make a thread : ) Thanks.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jan 3, 2012)

There are some good/scary YouTube vids up of this same area if you search for them...lots of sad little torts


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, thanks for sharing your pictures!! Tortoises and turtles are not popular or really sold where I live so it is amazing to see so many indicating a high demand for them.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 3, 2012)

...


----------



## l0velesly (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow. I definitely want to check that place out whenever I visit HK. 
Is it illegal to buy a rare tortoise (like a star) in Hong Kong or w.e foreign country and bring back to the US? Even with imports and stuff..


----------



## EricIvins (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay - Alot of mis-information going on here - NO it is not Illegal for Aldabras and Stars to be in HK as long as they are not smuggled animals to begin with........Alot are Exported LEGALLY from the US, among other Countries........

The Pet market in China and other Asian countries is huge, and will continue to grow exponentially and evolve in the coming years........


----------



## l0velesly (Jan 3, 2012)

EricIvins said:


> Okay - Alot of mis-information going on here - NO it is not Illegal for Aldabras and Stars to be in HK as long as they are not smuggled animals to begin with........Alot are Exported LEGALLY from the US, among other Countries........



Thanks for clarifying. Would it be really expensive to export rare animals as pets?


----------



## conservation (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EricIvins (Jan 4, 2012)

lushcious said:


> EricIvins said:
> 
> 
> > Okay - Alot of mis-information going on here - NO it is not Illegal for Aldabras and Stars to be in HK as long as they are not smuggled animals to begin with........Alot are Exported LEGALLY from the US, among other Countries........
> ...



Exports are a expensive process to begin with........Paperwork, Permits, and Brokerage usually start around $600 here in the US, not including Freight........Which can add another $600-$2500 depending on the size, Airline, and destination(s).......

Then you add the animal cost..........

Not an easy venture if you don't know what you're doing........


----------



## Sammy (Jan 6, 2012)

Best buy locally, better for the tortoise as they get stressed from traveling. Even better to adopt and give it a good home. I cannot find any to adopt here, only turtles as ppl dump them in park ponds. Today TV showed many are sick and they eat each other due to starvation. Some very kind ppl save them and nurse them to health for adoption. Most have deformed shells, legs bitten off, skin disease


----------



## torti (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh my that is horrible to hear. Those poor babies. 

Are bigger tortoises really popular in HK?


----------



## Sammy (Jan 6, 2012)

Not many ppl research how big there little cute babies will grow into. I think the tortoise are more fragile and die to being neglected, common turtles are only a few US$ each (HK$12) and are quite tough. So many ppl buy for their kids, when they grow bigger and deformed (owners fault) they don't want it and 'set it free' which i think really means 'get rid of it without guilt'. A friends left the turtle 2 weeks with no food & no water, said it will automatically hibernate?! The turtle lived, I adopted him for my mum. But I do know a few responsible ppl that really cares for them, they don't care if the pet is cheap or expensive.


----------



## torti (Jan 7, 2012)

I guess a lot of ppl in HK opt for a turtle because of the small living space. And its easier than a dog or a cat. 

But I can't even imagine what the little tortoises are going through in the pet stores. Do people even buy them?


----------



## Sammy (Jan 7, 2012)

Lots of ppl buy them. That street is so crowded at weekends. It's cheaper to buy a new one than a vet visit, some ppl just keep buying new ones and trash the sick one. I don't see any tortoises for adoption, only turtles.


----------



## torti (Jan 7, 2012)

Probably cause they don't make it past a few months. So sad =( and I always had a good impression from HK.


----------



## Sammy (Jan 7, 2012)

It's not too bad, everywhere has it's good & bad : )


----------



## torti (Jan 7, 2012)

True. That's why its not going to stop me from visiting someday. ^_^


----------

